# 100 Can Cooler



## maxy007 (20/1/07)

Hi All,
Just wondering if the 100 can coolers are still available and if so where from and what brand are they? The biggest I can find is the 50 can cooler from Kmart Belconnen.

Cheers,

Maxy


----------



## Bulmershe (22/1/07)

They are made by California Innovations. http://californiainnovations.com
I have sent them an email today to see about getting one. However I could not see any on thier website.
I will keep you posted If I have any luck. 
I too could not find anyone in the Canberra region that had any, let alone order one in.







See the link 100 can cooler bag., Anyone got a piccy?

Cheers

Bulmershe


----------



## Steve (22/1/07)

Bulmershe said:


> They are made by California Innovations. http://californiainnovations.com
> I have sent them an email today to see about getting one. However I could not see any on thier website.
> I will keep you posted If I have any luck.
> I too could not find anyone in the Canberra region that had any, let alone order one in.
> ...




Hey - thats my laundry :lol: I got mine from Kmart in Tuggeranong! Near the eskies and outdoor settings....that was a good 4-5 months ago now though. Go have a look in Jurckowiz camping shop in Fyshwick - I believe they have something similar but made from canvas.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (22/1/07)

have a look at the links at the bottom of page two on this link.... for the canvas version of the 100 can cooler bag. The junk mail I received said Jurckowiz was a supplier


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry170970

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bulmershe (22/1/07)

Thanks Steve,
That sounds like it could be an option. I'll have to have a look at those.
By the way, the reply I added with your laundry photo orignally had reference to you in it but crashed when trying to post it.  Hence the second time I tried posting it, less words were used and just a link to your original thread.

Cheers.


----------



## maxy007 (22/1/07)

Bulmershe said:


> They are made by California Innovations. http://californiainnovations.com
> I have sent them an email today to see about getting one. However I could not see any on thier website.
> I will keep you posted If I have any luck.
> I too could not find anyone in the Canberra region that had any, let alone order one in.
> ...




Thanks mate. I had a quick look on their site and couldn't see the coolers. 
If you hear anything, please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Bulmershe (23/1/07)

I heard back from California Innovations
They have been discontinued :huh: 



> Paul,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products,
> 
> ...



Their new product is nothing like the old 100 can cooler and unsuitable for our requirements! :excl: 

Cheers

Bulmershe


----------



## petesbrew (23/1/07)

All the best finding any of these left over. 
They're pretty good, although no amount of icebricks could drop the temperature on my primary fermenter below 28c last sunday!!!


----------



## gussigan (23/1/07)

dang that's no good


----------



## drsmurto (23/1/07)

Have been trialling an alternative cooling method as i have been unable to track down the 100 can cooler bag. I have my fermenter sitting in a shallow tray (pinched from the missus - she uses it for bread etc for bbqs) with about 2cm of water in it. The fermenter is wrapped in a wet towel which soaks up the water from the tray and with the continual evaporation i can keep the temp at 20-22. It also means i dont have to keep freezing water - my freezer is full of food so no space to do that anyway!

Will take a pic and post it if anyone is interested.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## braufrau (23/1/07)

DrSmurto said:


> Have been trialling an alternative cooling method as i have been unable to track down the 100 can cooler bag. I have my fermenter sitting in a shallow tray<snip>
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



shallow tray! That's a good idea. I had a tee shirt on the fermenter with one end 
in a bowl of water but the water ran out over night and the wicking was one sided.
Shallow tray next time!

-braufrau


----------



## drsmurto (24/1/07)

Pics of how i cool the fermenter - trays have 2cm of water, topped up daily.

View attachment 11160


----------



## craig maher (24/1/07)

DrSmurto said:


> Pics of how i cool the fermenter - trays have 2cm of water, topped up daily.
> 
> View attachment 11160



I did a similar thing before I got my 100 can cooler - except I put ice bricks and frozen bottles under the wet towel and made sure the towel covered the top of the fermenter as well. Even on the hottest day this way ferment temp only got to 18 deg. I just changed the ice bricks / bottles twice a day and kept the towel saturated - worked well.


----------



## NickB (7/2/07)

Hi guys,

got one of these cooler bags recently on holiday in QLD. Bought one from Kmart Redbank Plaza, Resbank Plains, and they had a whole aisle full of them... Only $18 too! Bargain. Wish I had more room in the bag for another one (damn 20KG baggage limits!!!)

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Steve (7/2/07)

Even though ive raved about them....this summer my cooler bags just cant hack the heat. I now ferment in my soon to be kegging fridge with ice blocks. I reckon the cooler bags need an inch or two more insulation to keep the temps around 18-20.
Cheers
steve


----------



## Bulmershe (7/2/07)

Steve said:


> Even though ive raved about them....this summer my cooler bags just cant hack the heat. I now ferment in my soon to be kegging fridge with ice blocks. I reckon the cooler bags need an inch or two more insulation to keep the temps around 18-20.
> Cheers
> steve



I ended up getting a fridgemate from Ross. Wired it up and it and using that with a spare fridge.
Glad I went with this option.


----------



## braufrau (18/2/07)

braufrau said:


> shallow tray! That's a good idea. I had a tee shirt on the fermenter with one end
> in a bowl of water but the water ran out over night and the wicking was one sided.
> Shallow tray next time!
> 
> -braufrau




well its just too hot. With a tray of water and two fans blowing on a wet tee shirt
the fermenter was getting to 27.

Off I went for a cooler bag (hoping there might be some discontinued stock). No luck.
So I got myself a big box from bunnings. Its just about the perfect size! Wrapped a blanket
around it, cut a hole for the airlock, and put in some frozen 2l milk bottles. 

Its down to 22 today which is acceptable and I think it might go a degree or too lower.

-braufrau


----------



## barry2 (25/3/08)

I have a 100 can cooler but have not been able to find another one to increase my brewing during the cooler months.I bought something similar last week.It is called a 100 litre storage cell (used for storing toys etc ).
I cut the lid off it so that it fits easily over a Coopers fermenter.I placed the fermenter on an old towel (to absorb condensation) and put 2 1.25 litres of frozen water next to it and put the fabric cell over it all with a cardboard carton over it and a blanket over it. After three days of changing the ice once a day the fermenter temp is 17.7C compared with the garage temp of 25.5C.
RRP is $29.95 but I got mine for $24.95 at the local BCF camping store

http://www.oztrail.com.au/furniture/pantries.php

Size 48 x 60cm 
Packs away flat 
Made from heavy duty reinforced vinyl fabric 
Full lid


----------



## brotom7 (26/3/08)

Got two of them from Anaconda a week and a half ago at $25 each.
Works great with some ice clamps it gets down to around 20C.
The ice clamps are nice as you can fit three evenly spaced out around the fermenter, I got six of them and replace morning and late afternoon.


----------



## barls (26/3/08)

last time i was at bunnings i noticed that they had a similar item on the shelf


----------



## microbe (26/3/08)

barls said:


> last time i was at bunnings i noticed that they had a similar item on the shelf


I had a close look a those the other day & if they're the same ones (I assume they are) they're too small for a standard (25-30L) fermenter.

When I was searching for mine I found Kmart to be the place that had the most stock - and at the best price - _but_ I did get mine about 10-12 months ago.

Cheers

microbe


----------



## tdack (27/3/08)

If there is a decent sized pet store/aquarium nearby visit them and see if they have any of the styrofoam boxes that they transport live fish in. I've got one of these and it works a treat with about 2 inches of water in the bottom (cooled with ice bricks if required) and a towel wrapped around the fermenter. You might be able to get a suitable foam box from a fruit & veg market, but last time I checked the broccoli boxes were a little narrow.

Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (28/3/08)

god there are so many threads on 100 can coolers. since this one has been bought back to life.....

annaconda still has 100 can coolers made by california innovations. they are great. I can get my temps down to 10C easily.

supercheapauto stocks a very similar item but branded as an item for rinsing outboard boat motors. I think they were relitivly insultaed/sturdy. and they were about $25.


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/08)

Thanks City Morgue
My cooler had done an awesome job, but it wasn't packed for our move south & I actually made the mistake of giving mine away. There is a super cheap down the road so I will head in there this arvo.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## vchead (31/3/08)

City morgue 2 is right (as always). Anaconda is the go. They have heaps of them. I use glad wrap on top of fermenter to avoid cutting holes in it for airlock and change frozen bottles twice a day. A bit of water in the bottom helps.

Rodders


----------



## Farnk (5/4/08)

Picked up 2 coolers at anaconda today.
$19 each, down from $50 or so.

Tight but good fit for my 30ltr fermenter. cut a slit on top for the airlock and ran the lead for my digithermometer through. No dramas!

The only issue I see is having to take the whole thing out to take a sample, but then I over sample anyway..


----------

